# продам баян Рубин 6



## Новиков Игорь (9 Сен 2015)

Есть в весьма приличном состоянии готово-выборный баян Рубин 6. Выпуск 1990 года. В работе был очень мало.Баян в Москве.Цена 17 тыс. По всем вопросам в личку.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Фев 2016)

Давненько сюда не заглядывал. Баян уже давно радует нового хозяина.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Новиков Игорь (09.09.2015, 11:01) писал:


> Есть в весьма приличном состоянии готово-выборный баян Рубин 6. Выпуск 1990 года. В работе был очень мало.Баян в Москве.Цена 17 тыс. По всем вопросам в личку.


Чего-то мне очень смешно становится. Только что мне в соседних темах все местные завсегдатаи пели песни о том, что сейчас полно неадекватов на Авито, которые выставляют баяны выше 10 т.р., когда им цена 5 т.р.
Т.е. здесь все на форуме нормально?


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Vikatik,Вы хоть разберитесь с моделями и что сколько может стоить,а то простите за выражение "носитесь" с этими ценами,не разобравшись чего и к чему... По штудируйте литературку! А так получается,что Вы увидели цену и во всю кричим , дескать нормально ли это ,дорого или как... И так уже около пяти тем подняли с Вашим вопросом.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,

Целиком поддерживаю Zet10!
Вам играть или цена? Что первично? Цена зависит о массы различных параметров: как то региона, состоянии  etc. 
По поводу "завсегдатаев" и Avito, Вы чисто для прикола почитали бы не только по верхам. Для Вас пока разницы нет, а люди с опытом имеют основания говорить о том дешево или дорого для КОНКРЕТНОГО инструмента. Готово-выборный Рубин завсегда по цене будет стоить много дороже ученического Этюда.

Насколько видно по приведенным Вами ценам, Вас интересует инструмент из категории "дрова". Если собираетесь играть, посмотрели бы инструмент подороже, обращая внимание в основном на звук, а не на разницы в тысячу рублей


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (20.02.2016, 18:19) писал:


> Готово-выборный Рубин


Ну да, просмотрел. Это меняет дело.
А что Рубины не все готово-выборные? Или же наоборот все Рубины готово-выборные?

А меня все интересует можно сказать новое хобби себе приобрел!
И дрова и не дрова. Нужно же понять почему "дрова" - дрова и наоборот.
Вот так и приходится вызывать возмущение мастеров, иначе не отреагируют. Но это  - не самоцель, просто отсутствие опыта накладывает отпечатки.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Вон я сегодня съездил посмотреть аккордеон "Восток". Что сказать - обычные дрова. Владельцы меня уверяли, что кнопка одна не нажимается, потому что "не разработана". Внутри что-то немножко гремело.
За погремушку 4,5 т.р. Но мне такое и за бесплатно не нужно. Красивый правда, фиолетовый...

Завтра поеду посмотрю Royal Standard. Сравню впечатления. Составлю свое мнение.

Я раньше коллекционировал фотоаппараты, наши и немецкие были. Так вот внешне наши были на 7 по шкале из 10, а немцы конечно 10. Внутри, когда открываешь его для профилактики немцы все те же 10, а наши уже на 5.

Предполагаю, что разница в культуре производства немецких и отечественных аккордеонов была примерно такая же.

А вот с баянами выходит, что похоже я вообще эту тему для себя закрою.
Знаете почему? Я не думаю, что их здесь делали другие люди и из других материалов по сравнению с аккордеонами.
Мысль понятна?


----------



## grigoriys (20 Фев 2016)

vikatik (20.02.2016, 23:02) писал:


> А что Рубины не все готово-выборные? Или же наоборот все Рубины готово-выборные?


 не готово-выборный "Рубин" - это "Кировский 3"


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

vikatik (20.02.2016, 23:10) писал:


> Я раньше коллекционировал фотоаппараты, наши и немецкие были. Так вот внешне наши были на 7 по шкале из 10, а немцы конечно 10. Внутри, когда открываешь его для профилактики немцы все те же 10, а наши уже на 5.


Ну а итальянцы только вино, аккордеоны и детей делать умеют. Ничего другого у них не выходит  
Но аккордеоны делают намного лучше немцев


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Вино и дети у итальянцев ПЛОХИЕ!! А аккордеоны хорошие))... А сами они жулики и не хорошие ))...Народ!А теперь я серьезно,не вздумайте итальянцам давать  предоплату за инструменты,иначе останетесь и без денег и без последнего...


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 00:28) писал:


> Но аккордеоны делают намного лучше немцев


Ну это просто немцы наверное не очень хотят. Ведь и дороже ведь Итальянские?
Тут нужно смотреть на соотношение цена/качество, а не на абсолютную стоимость или качество.

Вот стОит Итальянец в три раза дороже. А играет ли он в три раза лучше?
Ну что тупик? Как это определить? - да никак. Хочешь верь - хочешь нет.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

vikatik (21.02.2016, 01:13) писал:


> Как это определить? - да никак. Хочешь верь - хочешь нет.


*Вам же уже ответили: взять и играть. Других способов нет! Берем итальянца, играем и к немцу после этого не подходим. Это не вопрос веры *


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Опять двадцать пять...Человек задает вопросы и пытается в них разобраться ни играя не на немецком ни итальянском инструментах.Это всё равно что рассуждать о мерседесе или бугатти, не имея возможности даже хоть раз сесть в  салон автомобиля, не говоря уже о езде.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 01:19) писал:


> Берем итальянца, играем и к немцу после этого не подходим. *Это не вопрос веры *


Вот так и рождаются стереотипы, которые превращаются в веру. Причем в веру не истинную, а в веру идольскую, в созданных кумиров.


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 01:20) писал:


> Человек задает вопросы и пытается в них разобраться ни играя не на немецком ни итальянском инструментах.
> Это всё равно что рассуждать о мерседесе или бугатти, не имея возможности даже хоть раз сесть в  салон автомобиля, не говоря уже о езде.


А зачем мне садиться в эти автомобили, если мне ни тот ни другой не нужен?
У меня есть гитара Ибанез, которая в 5 раз дешевле гитары Гибсон. А играет она примерно также. Не в 5 раз хуже.
А кто-то будет "понты качать".
Я уверен, что примерно также и с аккордеонами.

Не нужно есть яйцо целиком, чтобы понять что оно тухлое.


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Мдааа... Похоже ,что человек просто не хочет слышать.Ладно,успокойтесь,Немецкий Хорьх лучший аккордеон на свете,остальное Г... и стереотипы.Думаю,что можно заканчивать дискуссию.


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,

Как же замечательно, что среди практиков появился хоть один теоретик... Возьмите инструмент напрокат... Понажимайте кнопки/клавиши. 
О чем мы сейчас говорим? Вы спорите о вкусе манго с людьми, которые его ели... Поиграете годик и тогда у Вас будет мнение, а пока ему просто неоткуда взяться. 

За сим откланиваюсь


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Дам вам хороший пример.
Многие кларнетисты считают, что деревянный кларнет играет "красивее" (опа, что это "красивее?"), чем пластиковый (или эбонитовый). А на самом деле, все они играют как кларнет. Т.е. на его звук материал не влияет. Могу объяснить почему, если захотите.
Можете мне просто поверить (опа, что это "поверить"? Почему мы должны ему верить?).
Так вот, многие кларнетисты просто в это верят...


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Викатик,Вы серьезно считаете,что материал из которого изготовлен инструмент ни как не влияет на качество звука?Что все инструменты приблезительно одного и того же уровня плюс минус копейки?


----------



## vev (20 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*, 

именно поэтому лохи музыканты держат по несколько разным инструментов и зачастую программу верстают под конкретный инструмент. Деньги им девать некуда. С жиру бесятся.

Если Вы не слышите разницы в звуке разных инструментов, то о чем вообще может идти речь? Тембр. Окраска звука. Это и есть то, за что платят, что ценят. Scandalli - одно. Borsini - другое. Victoria - третье и совершенно непохожее на первые. Если для Вас это пустой звук, то выбирайте по цене и ремонтопригодности и будет Вам счастье


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 01:46) писал:


> Викатик,Вы серьезно считаете,что материал из которого изготовлен инструмент ни как не влияет на качество звука?


Не все так просто и однозначно. *Для каждого инструмента материал играет ту или иную роль в воспроизведении звука.* Например, качество звука фортепиано как инструмента очень мало зависит от виртуозности пианиста. Да, общий результат зависит, но тембральные характеристики - нет. Хотя, виртуозность пианиста может создать впечатление, что зависит.
Это тонкая вещь, здесь нельзя обобщить целиком, но еще раз:
"качество звука фортепиано как инструмента очень мало зависит от виртуозности пианиста"
В вибрафоне тембральное качество еще меньше зависит от исполнителя. Все зависит от качества сплава и настройки пластин.

Теперь о язычковых - были проведены исследования насчет того, как влияет материал корпуса губной гармошки на ее тембр. Условие - язычки одни и те же.
*Никак!*
А теперь вопрос - догадаетесь почему? Если ответите мне на этот вопрос - это будет ответом и на пример с кларнетом.
*Я это обещаю.*

Намек: это вопрос чисто физический с точки зрения соотношения масс и вибрационных свойств материала. Это очень хороший намек.
Намекаю еще больше: именно поэтому материал деки акустической гитары так критичен к ее звуковым качествам.

Ну так что - ответите?


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 01:47) писал:


> Если Вы не слышите разницы в звуке разных инструментов, то о чем вообще может идти речь? Тембр. Окраска звука. Это и есть то, за что платят, что ценят. Scandalli - одно. Borsini - другое. Victoria - третье и совершенно непохожее на первые. Если для Вас это пустой звук, то выбирайте по цене и ремонтопригодности и будет Вам счастье


Я бы сказал, что я всегда предпочитаю соотношение цены/качества, нежели максимализм. Понимаете о чем я?
Я то понимаю о чем Вы. Это когда уже человек достигает верха виртуозности, то ему и нужно то неуловимое, за что платят в пять раз дороже. 
Кстати, а Вы знаете тот факт, что для многих слушателей, которые приходят на концерты, это неуловимое как раз и не досягаемо?
С другой стороны, чем "лучше" играет инструмент для профессионального музыканта, тем больше он его мотивирует - это бесспорно.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

vev (21.02.2016, 01:19) писал:


> Берем итальянца, играем и к немцу после этого не подходим.


Вот оно! Не "берем", а "беру" - теперь правильно?
Потому как мне переплачивать нет смысла, а Вам наверное есть. Если конечно, Вы настолько финансово состоятельны.
Многие "жрут водку", хотя виски и коньяк вкуснее. Но результат то один и тот же с утра?


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (21.02.2016, 01:36) писал:


> Мдааа... Похоже ,что человек просто не хочет слышать.Ладно,успокойтесь,Немецкий Хорьх лучший аккордеон на свете,остальное Г... и стереотипы.Думаю,что можно заканчивать дискуссию.


Простите меня, я это пропустил. Наверное все-таки не лучший, но и не такой плохой, каким Вы его назвали. Так правильнее?
Честно говоря, я тоже уже устал. Истина зарыта глубоко...


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik Вы оченно смелый! С таким убеждением рассказывать то, о чём не имеете никакого представления! Кстати, Вы знаете что такое атака звука? Так вот, если её убрать из гармонической составляющей звука,то невозможно определить какой инструмент звучит! Она определяет тембровую окраску,и все прилагательные.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

ya_rus (21.02.2016, 03:01) писал:


> Вы оченно смелый! С таким убеждением рассказывать то, о чём не имеете никакого представления! Кстати, Вы знаете что такое атака звука? Так вот, если её убрать из гармонической составляющей звука,то невозможно определить какой инструмент звучит! Она определяет тембровую окраску,и все прилагательные.


Пожалуйста - проясните "мои убеждения" и то, о чем я не имею никакого представления?

"Атака звука - термин относящийся к логопедии, вокалу, музыке, ораторскому искусству. Атака звука - это момент возникновения звука при взаимодействии дыхания и голосового аппарата. Это важный момент эмоциональной окраске, характере звучания. Различают *атаку - твердую, мягкую и придыхательную*, в зависимости от эмоциональной составляющей. *Твердая атака звука*: _голосовая щель плотно замыкается перед началом звука, а затем с силой прорывается напором выдыхаемого воздуха_. Твердая атака применяется при выражении _негодования, отчаяния, чувства страсти, испуга и страдания_. *Мягкая атака звука* - _голосовые связки смыкаются сближаясь неплотно, в самый момент начала звучания, а не перед ним_. Мягкая атака применяется при выражении _широты, округленности, мягкости, благородства_произносимого. *Придыхательная атака звука* - _при неполном смыкании связок, когда происходит значительная утечка воздуха._ Придыхательная атака применяется при _сексуальном понижении голоса, _а также_ при выражении осторожности, бессилия, изнеможения_."

Ну и какое отношение "атака звука" имеет к тембру звука конкретного инструмента? - Никакого!
И кто теперь имеет представление, а кто не имеет?
Я смелый - а Вы трусишка!

Атака определяет только момент начала звука, а не тембральный окрас. А теперь я Вас поучу немного.

*Тембральный окрас звука определяется исключительно соотношением четных/нечетных гармоник в его составе.*
Знаете что такое гармонические колебания? Почитайте.

Кстати, вот тут в самый раз вернуться к губной гармошке как к лучшему и самому наглядному примеру, который я привел выше. Так что определяет состав тембра звука губной гармошки?

Хорошо, я раскрываю Вам карты: почему корпус губной гармошки, который гораздо массивнее, чем вибрирующий язычок не влияет на окрас звука?
Я уже ответил за Вас


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*,

ну хорошо, упрямый Вы наш... Для разминки почитайте то, что уж совсем на поверхности https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Атака_(музыка)

Губная гармошка - прекрасный пример... Еще U-образный камертон вспомните. 
Корпус инструмента и все его потроха являются как раз тем самым фильтром, которые и изменяют соотношение тех или иных гармоник в спектре и определяют тембр.


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik!  Очень узко мыслите! Даже выуживание с сайта информации, я знаю с какого, не делает Вас грамотным в этом вопросе! 
Атака звука – одна из важнейших динамических характеристик художественного звука в музыкально-исполнительском искусстве; первоначальный импульс звукоизвлечения, 
необходимый для образования звуков при игре на каком-либо музыкальном инструменте или при пении вокальных партий; 
некоторые нюансировочные характеристики различных способов звукоизвлечения, исполнительских 
штрихов, артикуляции и фразировки.
Слово "импульс" говорит о том, что само понятие "Атака Звука" пришло из радиоэлектроники. Поскольку я более 40 лет профессионально занимался радиоэлектроникой, согласно полученного образования, с этих позиций пытаюсь Вам объяснить элементарные для меня понятия.
Более подробные сведения Вы получите из Учебника "Импульсная техника", "Акустические системы". Кстати говоря. В 1968 году закончил музыкальную школу по классу баяна. В качестве самообразования получил навыки игры на кларнете и саксофоне в духовом оркестре. Звук на этих инструментах извлекается одинаковым способом- "тростью". Как Вы, очевидно, знаете резонатором и корпусом для них применяются разные материалы. Но никто не путает звучание кларнета или саксофона. А Вы рассказываете сказки, что дерево не отличается от эбонита или пластмассы. Так что тембровую окраску и различие звучания инструментов даёт именно атака звука.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

ya_rus, это феномен называется,я специалист во всем )Vikatik,как я понял и инженер и кларнетист,и хорошо разбирается в фотоапаратах,а так же в звукоизвлечение звука,строении инструментов и еще много чего... Вот теперячи и до аккордеонов с баянами дело дошло.


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

Для интересующихся.Когда-то на заре развития цифровых технологий, когда стало возможным перевести аналоговый сигнал в цифровой,был проведён опыт.Были записаны в цифровом формате звучания различных инструментов: струнных, духовых, язычковых. Эти записи, но без предварительно убранных атак, представили маститым музыкантам. К своему удивлению, никто не мог определить звучащий инструмент.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Не совсем Вас понял Ya_rus,причем тут тембровая окраска если мы говорим об атаке звука? Разве не является Атака звука только одним из способов звукоизвлечения на начальном этапе звука?Вроде на баяне с Аккордеоном именно это всегда имелось в виду под словом атака.Именно начальный этап звукоизвлечения,который достигается меховым движением,ибо в отличии от рояля от силы удара пальца по клавиши в нашем инструменте ни чего не зависит.


----------



## gerborisov (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik (21.02.2016, 02:20) писал:


> Многие "жрут водку", хотя виски и коньяк вкуснее. Но результат то один и тот же с утра?


 Результат, у утра - разительно отличается. После хорошего виски, попьёшь водички и всё...  А вообще по теме. Я, была бы моя воля, запретил выпуск плохих инструментов. Они наносят ущерб, больший чем, если бы не было инструментов совсем.Это как выпуск отечественных авто. Зачем? если есть уже хорошие.С баянами, конечно, чуть другая история. Вроде он наш, родной, но ведь массовое производство, сродни оружию массового уничтожения


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2016)

*zet10*,

Юра, это и есть атака. Здесь важен фронт нарастания сигнала. Хотя тембр, по-моему, здесь не совсем корректно приплетать. 
Если фронт отрезать и просто слушать целую ноту на аккордеоне, то что ж мы не поймем, какой именно тембр у инструмента. Он и определяется набором гармоник. А вот узнать инструмент без атаки (фронта сигнала ) реально практически невозможно. 
 
Недаром регистры носят названия духовых инструментов. Фагот на аккордеоне и реальный фагот отличить, отрезав начало сигнала, будет практически невозможно ИМХО


----------



## gerborisov (21 Фев 2016)

Тембр - наше всё!  Как духовик с опытом работы. Деревянный кларнет, звучит лучше эбонитового. Качественные трости, лучше дешёвых. Чешский тромбон, лучше Ленинградского... и т. д и т. п.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

ГерБорисов, абсолютно точно! Полностью разделяю Ваше точку зрения.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Vev,так о том и речь что атака и тембр это всё же разные понятия.


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

Я уже привёл пример прослушивания инструментов без атаки. Строго говоря тембр-отличительный знак инструмента.
*Те?мбр* (фр. _timbre_ — «колокольчик», «метка», «отличительный знак») — (обертоновая) окраска звука; одна из специфических характеристик музыкального звука (наряду с его высотой, громкостью и длительностью).По тембру отличают звуки одинаковой высоты и громкости, но исполненные на различных инструментах, разными голосами, или же на одном инструменте, но разными способами, штрихами и т. п.Тембр того или иного музыкального инструмента определяется материалом, формой, конструкцией и условиями колебания его вибратора, различными свойствами его резонатора, а также акустикой того помещения, в котором данный инструмент звучит. В формировании 
тембра каждого конкретного звука ключевое значение имеют его обертоны и их соотношение по высоте и громкости, шумовые призвуки, параметры* атаки *(начального импульса звукоизвлечения), форманты, характеристики вибрато и другие факторы.При восприятии тембров обычно возникают различные ассоциации: тембральную специфику звука сравнивают с органолептическими ощущениями от тех или иных предметов и явлений, например, звуки называют _яркими_, _блестящими_, _матовыми_, _тёплыми_, _холодными_, _глубокими_, _полными_, _резкими_, _насыщенными_, _сочными_, _металлическими_, _стеклянными_; применяются и собственно слуховые определения (например, _звонкие_, _глухие_, _шумные_).В строго научном отношении обоснованная типология тембра ещё не сложилась. Установлено, что тембровый слух имеет зонную природу.Тембр используется как важное средство музыкальной выразительности: при помощи тембра можно выделить тот или иной компонент музыкального 
целого, усилить или ослабить контрасты; изменение тембров — один из 
элементов музыкальной драматургии.


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik Ну и какое отношение "атака звука" имеет к тембру звука конкретного инструмента? - Никакого!
И кто теперь имеет представление, а кто не имеет?
Я смелый - а Вы трусишка!

Атака определяет только момент начала звука, а не тембральный окрас. А теперь я Вас поучу немного.
 
_Товарищ! Мне это сказавший! Может извинитесь, ну да Бог с Вами!
Кстати,Вы сами-то имеете понятие о гармониках?
_


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2016)

Скажите, а в Кирове разве производили цельнопланочные баяны?


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

/Dmvlad,производили. Правда очень небольшой партией,по мойму Руслан назывались они.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2016)

Это он?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (21 Фев 2016)

gerborisov (21.02.2016, 12:58) писал:


> Я, была бы моя воля, запретил выпуск плохих инструментов. Они наносят ущерб, больший чем, если бы не было инструментов совсем.Это как выпуск отечественных авто. Зачем? если есть уже хорошие.С баянами, конечно, чуть другая история. Вроде он наш, родной, но ведь массовое производство, сродни оружию массового уничтожения


 Какой Вы жестокий! А кто Ваши хорошие будет покупать? Людям, imho, зачастую важнее чтобы просто было что-нибудь.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Нет! Это кусковой Агат! А тот по характеристикам как Юпитер был,15 регистров.


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

ya_rus (21.02.2016, 11:49) писал:


> В качестве самообразования получил навыки игры на кларнете и саксофоне в духовом оркестре. Звук на этих инструментах извлекается одинаковым способом- "тростью". Как Вы, очевидно, знаете резонатором и корпусом для них применяются разные материалы. Но никто не путает звучание кларнета или саксофона. А Вы рассказываете сказки, что дерево не отличается от эбонита или пластмассы. Так что тембровую окраску и различие звучания инструментов даёт именно атака звука.


Надеюсь, это к Вам не относится:
Некоторые недоумки считают, что деревянный кларнет звучит "по-деревянному", а пластиковый "по-пластиковому", а... и т.д. и т.п. Бред!

Однако они же самые не говорят, что пластиковые трости Legere звучат "по-пластиковому" на деревянном кларнете. Почему? Я уже говорил почему. Убедили себя.

И последнее. Я это скажу, но больше спорить не буду. Если Вы начнете спорить с этим (уже без меня), то проявите себя как полный дилетант. Я обещаю.

Так вот: *Ни для кларнета, ни для саксофона их корпус не является каким либо существенным "резонатором".* Это не я придумал. Для кларнета корпус вообще не является резонатором. Я говорю это последний раз. Почему не является. Я уже давал Вам очень хорошие намеки - смотрите раньше. И вот еще почему:
- в кларнете и саксофоне "резонатором", если его можно так назвать является не корпус инструмента, а сама "стоячая волна". Корпус этих инструментов нужен лишь для того, чтобы ее создать. Т.е. он только является "контейнером" для стоячей волны. Все. Точка.

Для саксофона в окрасе звука может и есть 1% влияния материала корпуса. Однако, смотрите выше пример с Чарли Паркером. Кстати, именно этим Чарли Паркер доказал, насколько конкретный инструмент является последним делом в создании изумительного звука.

А вот для акустической гитары именно верхняя дека является резонатором. Именно она "качает" воздух, который выходит из голосника. Именно поэтому электрогитара практически не звучит акустически. Звучит в ней в основном, только "не усиленная" струна.

Во всех язычковых инструментах, включая губную гармошку, корпус этих инструментов так же не является резонатором. Т.е. в них корпус не вибрирует для того, чтобы усиливать звук. В акустической гитаре дека является усилителем вибрирующей струны. В губной гармошке корпус не является усилителем. Именно поэтому, все губные гармошки с разными материалами корпуса равнозначны по тембру, при условии использования одних и тех же язычков.

Точка. Мой спор окончен. Вы можете продолжать.


----------



## vev (21 Фев 2016)

*vikatik*, а нельзя ли нас сирых по поводу звука Аккордеона просвятить? Что там тембром управляет? Где там резонатор? 
Кларнеты, саксофоны... Далеки они от нас. Давайте о родном


----------



## vikatik (21 Фев 2016)

Что за дурацкая форма ввода на форуме? Столько написал, а выдало только половину. Жаль, что не сохранил.

Ладно вкратце (чтобы написанное выше было хоть как-то понятно):

1. Кларнеты бывают металлические, звучат как кларнет. У меня есть такой. Он не звучит "металлически". Он звучит как кларнет.

2. Чарли Паркер играл на акриловом саксофоне Gtafton:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafton_saxophone
Он звучал как саксофон. Не как... эээ? Как что?

3. Разница в тембре кларнета и саксофона исключительно в соотношении четных и нечетных гармоник.
Почему? У кларнета корпус более цилиндрический, у саксофона - конусный. Они и определяют состав гармоник.

4. Именно Чарли Паркер доказал, что на самом примитивном пластиковом саксофоне можно играть так гениально , что потом никто не повторит.

В общем ладно, еще раз - я окончил спор.
Всем спасибо!


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Vev,Жень! А может не надо? Ща опять разбудим лихо...


----------



## Gross (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik (21.02.2016, 01:36) писал:


> которая в 5 раз дешевле гитары Гибсон. А играет она примерно также.


ширпотребовский баян тоже раз так в 5 дешевле такого же по диапазону "заказного" (цельнопланочного). Не знаю, как измерить, во сколько раз он хуже играет, но разница весьма заметная. Очень даже.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Виктор,вы меня извените,но раз пошла такая пляска вопрос,а вас на Аркаша случаем зовут?Одессит,кларнетист, сэксофонист, коллекционер,фотограф любитель. ...


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

_vikatik! С Вами никто и не спорит. В очередной раз Вы показали, что слышали звон, да не поняли где он! _

Звуковая волна, которая встречает на своем пути перпендикулярную твердую 
поверхность (например, стену), отражается от нее и возвращается по тому 
же самому пути. Две волны, движущиеся в противоположные стороны способны
производить так называемые *стоячие волны*, которые окрашивают звук новыми гармониками (то есть изменяют тембр звука). Например, в 
замкнутом прямоугольном помещении стоячие звуковые волны находятся точно
посередине комнаты. И если вы встанете в это место, то услышите, как 
изменился звук (чаще всего в худшую сторону). Если длина волны источника звука становится кратна длине помещения, то фаза 
отраженной волны совпадает с фазой прямой волны, в результате чего 
происходит их взаимное усиление. А так как в прямоугольном помещении 
звук отражается от стен несколько раз, то происходит многократное 
усиление громкости звука. То есть, возникает *воздушный резонанс* - частный случай стоячей волны. Любое помещение имеет некую критическую частоту звука при которой возникает 
резонанс. Причем у помещений с разными геометрическими размерами будут 
разные критические частоты. Эту частоту называют *частотой резонанса*. Резонанс чаще всего возникает именно на низких частотах, так как длина 
волны низких звуков сравнима с длиной и шириной помещения. Кстати, 
бас-гитаристы, репетирующие дома, отлично знакомы с таким эффектом: 
некоторые взятые на инструменте ноты неожиданно усиливаются, при этом 
начинают угрожающе звенеть стекла в окнах и шкафах. Резонанс, в большинстве случаев, явление крайне неприятное. Поэтому в музыкально 
используемых помещениях с ним борются всеми возможными способами. 
Например, ликвидируют параллельные поверхности - студийные комнаты очень
часто проектируются таким образом, что все углы имеют величину больше 
90 градусов. Однако резонанс не всегда бывает вреден. В духовых 
инструментах и органах это явление используют для усиления звука и 
получения характерного тембра.У любой трубки есть своя частота резонанса, которая 
определяется геометрическими размерами самой трубки. Если в такую трубку
попадает звуковая волна (например, от трости саксофона), то в центре 
сечения трубки возникает резонансная волна определенной частоты, которая
усиливает звук и украшает его новыми гармониками. Меняя длину трубки, 
мы можем добиться изменения высоты звука. Именно такой принцип 
управления используется во всех духовых инструментах: например, в 
тромбоне музыкант выдвигает колено трубы, меняя ее длину; в кларнете, 
гобое, флейте, саксофоне длина трубы меняется при помощи закрытия и 
открытия отверстий и т. д.

На этом я тоже с Вами прощаюсь.


----------



## zet10 (21 Фев 2016)

Ребята,а можно всё же по теме Аккордеона -баяна... Про духовые давайте на форуме духовых.Надеюсь на понимание...


----------



## ya_rus (21 Фев 2016)

zet10 (22.02.2016, 00:40) писал:


> Ребята,а можно всё же по теме Аккордеона -баяна... Про духовые давайте на форуме духовых.Надеюсь на понимание...


 Вы правы, а то скоро товарищ _vikatik кипятком писать начнёт._


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Фев 2016)

Сто лет не заглядывал сюда. Вот уж и не думал,что продажа инструмента моего друга вызовет столько эмоций. Ушёл он за 15 тыс. Но не по состоянию,а просто сделали скидку талантливому ученику. Инструмент реально хороший. Все эти новые Тулы и Этюды по 30 с лишним тысяч и рядом не стояли. Откуда негатива то столько? Заняться больше нечем? Жизнь не складывается? А паренек пол года уже выборку осваивает и доволен.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Фев 2016)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Забыл сказать ,я 50 лет играю. Здесь много таких?


----------



## ya_rus (1 Мар 2016)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Новиков Игорь писал:Забыл сказать ,я 50 лет играю. Здесь много таких?


Я начал знакомство с баяном в 1964 году.Закончил муз. школу в 1968 году. Поступил в училище, но учиться не стал впоследствии получил образование в области радиоэлектроники.Моему Рубину около 40 лет. Никаких претензий до недавнего времени не возникало. Сейчас отказала левая часть. Стал сыпаться клей на клапанах. И мне тоже непонятны нападки на этот баян. Когда-то в 70-х годах это был самый распространённый и в школах  и в училище. И ещё Мелодия Тульская 61х120. Сейчас её не изготовляют. В прошлом году осенью ушел из жизни мой первый и единственный преподаватель по классу баяна. Калич Анатолий Александрович. Царство ему небесное.Благодаря ему я освоил навыки игры на духовых инструментах, струнных в оркестре народных инструментах. Разносторонне образованный был человек.


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Мар 2016)

ya_rus/ писал:


> Я начал знакомство с баяном в 1964 году.Закончил муз. школу в 1968 году. Поступил в училище, но учиться не стал Моему Рубину около 40 лет. Никаких претензий до недавнего времени не возникало. Сейчас отказала левая часть. Стал сыпаться клей на клапанах. И мне тоже непонятны нападки на этот баян. Когда-то в 70-х годах это был самый распространённый и в школах  и в училище. И ещё Мелодия Тульская 61х120. Сейчас её не изготовляют.


Что меня не устраивает в Рубине, при всем при том , что он у меня в очень неплохом состоянии? 1. Мензура. Высоту подъема клавиш над грифом мне еще как то подрегулировали в мастерской, остальное на нем не регулируется, расстояние между кнопками в одном ряду я бы хотел чуть меньше. Усилие нажима на кнопку великовато тоже не регулируется... Сами кнопки -откровенное дерьмо, как я понимаю других на Рубинах нет.  2. компрессия вроде неплохая, но вот расход воздуха великоват и это тоже не в пользу Рубина, ответ никакой.  3. Не смотря на то что, что это кусковой инструмент, чисто субъективно - лично мой звучит неплохо, хотя слышал немало Рубинов  абсолютно "глухих" и правой и в левой  Согласен что инструмент надо разыгрывать с новья, моему баяну 30 лет и звучит только тот диапазон , на котором играешь чаще всего, так например пиккольный диапазон не играет практически...шипит потом пищит, думаю связано с его малым использованием, порос пылью наверное-)).  4. Басы немного жидковаты, хотелось бы побольше сока, ну и опять же подъем клавиш высоковат. Абсолютно не нравится как звучат готовые аккорды, как то "плоско" что ли? Нет объема. Про выборку скажу , что относительно неплохо все, мне лично как любителю хватает. 5. еще куча мелочей...писать не охота и так много букв...
В общем для получения первоначальных навыков неплохой инструмент, ремонтопригоден в поле-)) в наше время. когда я учился, Рубин был самый ходовой инструмент для учеников, стоил что то в районе 350-380 руб. Родители могли за пол года не напрягаясь расчитаться за него или накопить. В ДМШ меня было два Рубина, первый был просто Рубин, тот по моим детским ощущениям не играл, я с ним мучался, а вот когда в 3 классе ДМШ мне купили Рубин-5, имея пусть и маленький опыт игры на баяне, для меня пятый казался верхом совершенства-))
Кстати вместо Рубинов сейчас пытается Зимин что то делать как приемник Михайловской фабрики... Что за баяны такие "БАян Зимин"? Играл ли кто либо на них? какие отзывы?


----------



## ya_rus (1 Мар 2016)

Баян баяну рознь! Нет одинаковых. В целом ваши возражения верны по Рубину. но...Мензура меня устраивает, 18 мм. У меня кисть руки длиннопальцевая.При короткой можно заблудиться! Бас и аккорд в левой звучные,густые. Немного высоковаты кнопки, но мне нравиться. Это даёт возможность не кричать левой руке, нажимая не до упора.Выборка по звуку немного уступала правой руке, но звучала очень чисто.Я любитель обработок  РПН. А там задействована практически вся правая клавиатура. Последнее выученное мной " Как пойду я на быструю речку" Шестерикова. Играют все октавы. Изумительная обработка.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (1 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (01.03.2016, 06:20) писал:


> Кстати вместо Рубинов сейчас пытается Зимин что то делать как приемник Михайловской фабрики... Что за баяны такие "БАян Зимин"? Играл ли кто либо на них? какие отзывы?


Зимин не приемник, Михайловская фабрика - это его детище.
Ссылки старые, может какие уже и дохлые. Чтобы прочитать документы нужна авторизация.
И это только зарегистрированные дела.

Необычное дело в свердловском арбитраже… «баянное»
http://ura.ru/news/1052116428
 
Вот полный список дел http://kad.arbitr.ru/
02.07.2010 
А60-24212/10 Усова М. Г.
АС Свердловской области ООО "Свердловская теплоснабжающая организация" (ООО "СТК")  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
22.04.2010 
А60-14889/10 Бикмухаметова Е. А.
АС Свердловской области Управление культуры Шалинского городского округа ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
02.03.2010 
А60-7522/10 Абознова О. В.
АС Свердловской области МОУ ДОД "Карагайская детская музыкальная школа" ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
08.09.2009 
А60-41367/09 Плюснина С. В.
АС Свердловской области МОУ ДОД " Верхотурская детская школа искусств"  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
08.09.2009 
А60-41365/09 Шавейникова О. Э.
АС Свердловской области МОУ ДОД " Верхотурская детская школа искусств"  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
30.03.2009 
А60-10478/09 Морозова Г. В.
АС Свердловской области ООО "Свердловские коммунальные системы" ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
13.01.2009 
А60-349/09 Федорова Е. Н.
АС Свердловской области Муниципальное образовательное учреждение дополнительного образования детей "Пионерская детская музыкальная школа"  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
07.08.2008 
А60-18785/08 Скуратовский М. Л.
АС Свердловской области ООО "Свердловские коммунальные системы"  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
29.07.2008 
А60-17277/08 Новикова О. Н.
АС Свердловской области МОУ ДОД "ДМШ № 2"  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"
18.08.2004 
А60-24870/04 Пономарева О. А.
АС Свердловской области ГУ СРО ФСС РФ (филиал № 4)  ООО "Михайловская баянная фабрика"

*********************************************************************************

****************************************
Рудометова Т.Н. (Пермский край г.Оханск , " Детская школа искусств")
http://pulset.ru/tov/label_gr.php?id=117601
Решение от 11 октября 2012 года (Кушва)
http://docs.pravo.ru/document/view/27880126/
Решение от 02 марта 2011 года (Администрации Карагайского муниципального района)
http://docs.pravo.ru/document/view/12651741/
Пример распила денег
На приобретение концертного баяна производства ООО «Михайловская баянная фабрика» для «Детской музыкальной школы №1» г.Каменска-Уральского
http://epartuh.livejournal.com/82443.html
Верхотурская детская школа искусств  98000 руб
http://www.lawmix.ru/sverdlovsk/2243/
Верхотурская детская школа искусств  27640 руб
http://docs.cntd.ru/document/716021715
Свердловские коммунальные системы
http://docs.pravo.ru/document/view/2529594/
Социально-культурный центр Ордынского района
http://docs.cntd.ru/document/716037972

Местонахождение фабрики
http://emocom.ru/view/%D0%BE%D0%BE%D0%BE-%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%85%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%

BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F-%D1%8

4%D0%B0%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0/59180
http://2nsrg.svd.msudrf.ru/modules.php?name=sud_delo&amp;op=sd&amp;number=1244241

6&amp;delo_id=1500001
о взыскании суммы задолженности по кредиту
http://docs.pravo.ru/document/view/17428022/
http://actoscope.com/yfo/sverdobl/verhisetsky-svd/gr/1/delo--2-57922010-reshenie-

po-i03022011-3970163/


----------



## Dmvlad (1 Мар 2016)

ya_rus (01.03.2016, 11:33) писал:


> Я любитель обработок РПН


мы с вами в этом плане практически родственные души, вместе с половиной страны как минимум-))

*Vladimir Zh      
И это только зарегистрированные дела.
*
Жаль, а в инете все красиво расписано и про баяны и про фабрику...


----------



## glory (2 Мар 2016)

ya_rus (01.03.2016, 11:33) писал:


> Это даёт возможность не кричать левой руке, нажимая не до упора.


Лихо! )) Ай, молодца!
А от силы нажатия громкость не меняется?


----------



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

Кстати, смотрю сейчас не Московское Авито и вижу, что средняя цена на Рубины порядка 10 т.р. По фоткам - состояние вполне приличное. На некоторых родные ремешки почти как новые.
Забавно, что когда люди здесь на форуме:
- хвастаются продажами, то это Рубин-6 - за 17 т.р. (еще тогда! - при хорошей жизни)
- когда покупками - это Royal Standard (почти новый), как только что написали в соседней ветке за 4,5 т.р.

В реальности же я вижу, что:
- хорошие Роял Стандарты ниже 18 т.р. никто не хочет продавать
- Хорошие Рубины дороже 8 т.р. никто не хочет покупать.

Воистину на форумах люди рассказывают истории, в которые трудно поверить, хотя не исключаю вероятности, что такое случается... иногда. Ну как не похвастаться!


----------



## ya_rus (3 Мар 2016)

glory писал:


> ya_rus (01.03.2016, 11:33) писал:Это даёт возможность не кричать левой руке, нажимая не до упора.Лихо! )) Ай, молодца!
> А от силы нажатия громкость не меняется?


А Вы что, не видели как работает клапан?  Громкость зависит не только от сжатия или разжатия меха. Кстати, что такое "молодца"?


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,
форум вроде как музыкальный, а Вы все больше его пытаетесь в сторону экономики и коммерции задвинуть. 
Ну видели мы на Avito и Стеллы по 150тр и Юпитеры за 7000 р и что? Съест по он съест, да кто ж ему даст...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (03.03.2016, 08:56) писал:


> форум вроде как музыкальный, а Вы все больше его пытаетесь в сторону экономики и коммерции задвинуть.


Ну, этот раздел такой - "Покупка, ремонт". 
Как тут о ценах не поговоришь? Хочется же иметь реальное представление о реальных ценах, хотя - что это такое? Есть такое высказывание: "Б/у инструмент стоит столько, сколько ты готов за него отдать". В общем-то, хорошая дежурная фраза типа "Все что не делается - то к лучшему". Однако, нужно же быть циничным в этом вопросе?


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

ya_rus (03.03.2016, 04:06) писал:


> Кстати, что такое "молодца"?


Это значит - молодец. Просто форма вот такая, жаргонная. Может применяться и в виде сарказма и в виде действительного одобрения. Здесь, по-видимому, первое.


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik () писал:
Ну, этот раздел такой - "Покупка, ремонт". 
Как тут о ценах не поговоришь? Хочется же иметь реальное представление о реальных ценах, хотя - что это такое? Есть такое высказывание: "Б/у инструмент стоит столько, сколько ты готов за него отдать". 


Не надо о ценах-)) хоть цинично , хоть не цинично... Я вот до сих пор не пойму как можно баян менять на авто, или наоборот. Неадекватность цен а особенно на б/у - это бич, может кризис поставит все на свои места...?-))


----------



## glory (3 Мар 2016)

ya_rus (03.03.2016, 04:06) писал:


> А Вы что, не видели как работает клапан?  Громкость зависит не только от сжатия или разжатия меха.


Не только видел... Три четверти жизни только и занимаюсь борьбой с энтим клапаном.))

Я Вас прошу, не смешите... Ваши умозаключения и теория маленько (вообще!) не совпадают с практикой. Жаль, у Вас не получится, хотел бы посмотреть, как же это в произведении (любом! Хоть незабвенный "Василёк" на 4 такта) Вам удастся недокрывая клапана в левой уменьшить громкость...
Может видео выложите? Был бы бестселлер...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (03.03.2016, 14:14) писал:


> Неадекватность цен а особенно на б/у - это бич, может кризис поставит все на свои места...


В этом есть доля здравого смысла. Логика простая: новые "ввозные" аккордеоны подорожали пропорционально доллару, а почему старые должны быть дешевле? Обычная девальвация нашей родной национальной валюты. Хотя, как я заметил - б/у баяны широкого потребления в общем и целом стали дешевле - может баян как инструмент таковой стал менее популярен?


----------



## Dmvlad (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik (03.03.2016, 14:34) писал:


> может баян как инструмент таковой стал менее популярен?


Это уже не раз обсуждали здесь на форуме, сошлись на кризисе жанра, почитайте темы с участием г-на Павлова про смурь...-)) Хотя на мой взгляд, все новое это хорошо забытое старое, и сейчас в эти тяжелые времена как раз есть большая возможность возрождения интереса к инструменту на волне депрессивно-ностальгических настроений в обществе...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (03.03.2016, 21:38) писал:


> и сейчас в эти тяжелые времена как раз есть большая возможность возрождения интереса к инструменту на волне депрессивно-ностальгических настроений в обществе..


И это мне на руку. Мне все равно -кнопки или клавиши для начала, а с клавишами - я все больше и больше чувствую, что приплыли. Я опять о ценах! Не ругайтесь. Ведь просто так никто не отдаст, а тогда о чем разговор, если не купить?
Смотрю, смотрю на Авито и вижу, что приличные Вельты и Роялы... 50-х годов! люди пытаются спихнуть за 15 т.р. в среднем. А что говорить о более свежих (хотя бы 70-х) и в приличном состоянии? Хотят от 20-ти и выше. Это за Стеллы! И все считают, что так и должно быть. 
Говорю - Ведь не продадите! 
А они - Да пусть лежит.
Я - А продать - нужно?
Они - Да не особо и нужно...
А за хлам 50-х годов хотят по 7-10 т.р. - Ну о чем вообще можно говорить?


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

280 уе вельтмайстер Диана полный в хор состоянии. Приезжайте посмотрите.


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,

потрать Вы столько же времени, сколько Вы уже потратили на обсуждением выбора инструмента, на игру на инструменте, играли бы уже "Зиму" Вивальди...


----------



## grigoriys (3 Мар 2016)

glory (03.03.2016, 14:33) писал:


> Три четверти жизни только и занимаюсь борьбой с энтим клапаном.))


 вам 80 лет что-ли? или с 10 лет боретесь?glory (03.03.2016, 14:33) писал:


> недокрывая клапана в левой уменьшить громкость...


недокрывание+туше+штрихи (сокращение длительности) в "Васильке" создадут эффект уменьшенной громкости
А в правой на "фаготе" можно даже высоту звука поменять. У Липса "нетемперированное глиссандо" называется


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (04.03.2016, 00:19) писал:


> потрать Вы столько же времени, сколько Вы уже потратили на обсуждением выбора инструмента, на игру на инструменте, играли бы уже "Зиму" Вивальди...


 Я вот чего хотел бы первым делом выучить, так это 'Под небом Парижа'. Все это играют, но меня не смущает. Такое характерное произведение для аккордеона!


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> vev (04.03.2016, 00:19) писал:потрать Вы столько же времени, сколько Вы уже потратили на обсуждением выбора инструмента, на игру на инструменте, играли бы уже "Зиму" Вивальди...
> Я вот чего хотел бы первым делом выучить, так это 'Под небом Парижа'. Все это играют, но меня не смущает. Такое характерное произведение для аккордеона!


Ну а это уже довели бы до концертного уровня...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (03.03.2016, 23:07) писал:


> 280 уе вельтмайстер Диана полный в хор состоянии. Приезжайте посмотрите.


В Белоруссию? А у.е. это Доллар или Евро?
Все равно много. Я бы хотел тысяч за 12-15 р., как мне Vev советует, но чего-то народ совсем очумел - за эту цену теперь только хлам сливают.


----------



## andreyrb (4 Мар 2016)

Это в долларах, но думаю можно еще сбить цену. На этой странице продается: http://www.abbia.by/obj.php?skip=20 
Вельт Диана, Могилев. Девочке купили выборный, этот продают. 

А что, в Москве нет специализированных магазинов по продаже б/у инструментов? Вам бы туда, будет и выбор и гарантия. Заодно послушаете советы продавца.


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

grigoriys (04.03.2016, 00:28) писал:


> недокрывание+туше+штрихи (сокращение длительности) в "Васильке" создадут эффект уменьшенной громкостиА в правой на "фаготе" можно даже высоту звука поменять. У Липса "нетемперированное глиссандо" называется


При чем тут штрихи, туше? Мы же говорим не об эффектах и впечатлениях... А "Василька" такими штрихами и туше не играют! )
И Липса давайте не будем трогать... Богу -богово, а кесарю - кесарево (сечение))...


----------



## grigoriys (4 Мар 2016)

glory (04.03.2016, 09:59) писал:


> При чем тут штрихи, туше? Мы же говорим не об эффектах и впечатлениях...


 и "неполное открытие клапана". Ну вы поняли о чем я. Левую руку можно сыграть тише. Тем более в вашем "васильке"


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

grigoriys (04.03.2016, 10:05) писал:


> Левую руку можно сыграть тише. Тем более в вашем "васильке"


Не мой это "Василёк"! А детский! И детишки и левую играют на легато. А с вашим туше и штрихами (я даже не говорю про клапана) это будет не детская песенка, а. ...
Судя по всему Вы тоже знатный теоретик..
Чего мы спорим? Выложите видео, в конце концов, где Вы убедительно докажете и покажете эффективность сего метода... И я посрамленно, поникши головою удалюсь, ежеминутно восхваляя Вас...


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2016)

*glory*, ну хорошо, давайте Липса с его нетемперированным глиссандо трогать не будем, коли уж Вы так этого не желаете, но "потрогаем" А.Е. Онегина - автора известной "Школы игры на баяне". Ниже я привожу фрагмент из этого пособия, обратите внимание на словесные пояснения к нотам. Что скажете, уважаемый? Лихо? Молодца А.Е. Онегин? Знатный теоретик? Его умозаключения тоже не совпадают с практикой? Так может они не совпадают только с Вашей персональной практикой, а? Шутка ли, три четверти жизни бороться с клапаном! Вы наверное просто очень устали. Хотите добрый совет? Посвятите оставшуюся четверть чему-нибудь более приятному и менее утомительному, нежели попытки посрамить и уличить в невежестве своих товарищей по форуму.


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Во-первых это не "Василёк", обатите внимание на темп. Вот тут как раз и штрихи и туше к месту.. А во-вторых не видео...
Пишет же вам мудрый Онегин "по возможности"...
Заберу все свои слова обратно и принесу дичайшие извинения, если увижу как это... Конкретно!


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Ладно, разберем по косточками. По- серьезному..
Да, ес-но если клапан не полностью открывается, бас будет звучать тише. Но только в произведении Вы под что будете мерять до какой степени открывать каждый конкретный клапан? Или на баяне есть отдельная педалька, как на ф-но? Это не считая что недооткрытый клапан заставляет фальшивить бас (то самое нетемперированное, которое здесь совсем ни к чему) Да и на фаготе (попробуйте!) не так просто сделать. Кроме всего прочего для этого нужен далеко не рядовой инструмент..
Так что, я думаю, если без изысков, проще, то будет надежнее..


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2016)

glory (04.03.2016, 12:08) писал:


> Пишет же вам мудрый Онегин "по возможности"...


А Вам что писали?
Цитата:


> *ya_rus (01.03.2016, 11:33) писал:*
> Бас и аккорд в левой звучные,густые. Немного высоковаты кнопки, но мне нравится. Это _даёт возможность_ не кричать левой руке, нажимая не до упора.


Так чего же Вы вскинулись?
И далось же Вам это видео! Что Вы на нём сумеете разглядеть? Заранее знаете, что ничегошеньки и поэтому, если бы такое видео даже было бы Вам предоставлено, оно ничуть не поколебало бы Вашего убеждения, как и его отсутствие.
Возьмите-ка лучше в руки баян и сами попробуйте при одинаковом давлении на мех нажать кнопку баса до упора в накладку и утопить её лишь частично, не до конца.


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Я Вам про Фому, Вы мне про Ярему...
Я же не говорю что это невозможно.
В произведении, при исполнении, Вы будете следить за нажатием, или будете ориентироваться на звук, т.е. следовать образу? Не задумываясь чем это достигается, штрихом, туше, мехом, недонажатием. Вот когда на фаготе глис, вот тогда надо подумать, перед тем как делать, и о постановке руки, и о положении меха.. И все равно ориентироваться на звук. 
Да, если проанализировать, даже и свою игру, то вдруг окажется, что местами бас не дожимался. Но скажите честно, Вы сами при игре когда-либо ставили задачу играть бас недожимая?
Да, и Онегин писал "по возможности" в смысле "если получится"... Ну, Вы понимаете...


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2016)

glory (04.03.2016, 12:26) писал:


> Это не считая что недооткрытый клапан заставляет фальшивить бас (то самое нетемперированное, которое здесь совсем ни к чему) Да и на фаготе (попробуйте!) не так просто сделать.


Вот именно, что нетемперированного глиссандо не так-то просто добиться даже на одноголосном регистре в правой руке, так что на четырёх- или более голосном басу его точно не сделаешь, то есть не будет и никакой фальши.
glory (04.03.2016, 13:11) писал:


> В произведении, при исполнении, Вы будете следить за нажатием, или будете ориентироваться на звук, т.е. следовать образу? Не задумываясь чем это достигается, штрихом, туше, мехом, недонажатием.


На получение нужного звука я ориентироваться конечно же буду, но для того, чтобы его достичь, придётся-таки и последить за работой своего игрового аппарата и призадуматься.
glory (04.03.2016, 13:11) писал:


> Но скажите честно, Вы сами при игре когда-либо ставили задачу играть бас недожимая?


Я Вам честно говорю, дело не в том, какие задачи ставлю перед собой я, а в том, что когда ya_rus представил большой ход кнопок левой клавиатуры баяна "Рубин" не как недостаток, а как преимущество именно с точки зрения более лёгкой возможности контролировать глубину их нажатия, Вы почему-то решили над ним посмеяться.
Кстати, вот Вам ещё один объект для насмешек - Вячеслав Семёнов. Почитайте что он пишет в своей "Современной школе игры на баяне" насчёт техники игры на левой клавиатуре. Правда у него речь идёт не о басах, а о готовых аккордах, но тоже о "неглубоком нажиме".


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Да ради бога! Тем более если мы с такой ранимой психикой. Извините, коль обидел...
Просто большой ход кнопок это, все-таки, недостаток. Может контролировать недонажатие -да бог навстречу.
А что касается посмеяться, так ya_rus тоже скептически отнесся к моей компетентности... Так что будем считать что квиты...
Семенов, кстати, пишет о неполном нажатии как о результате штриха исполнения, производное от следования характеру...
И мало ли что кто напишет. Вон в первом такте репетиции одним пальцем исполняются, наверно для лучшего контроля за нажатием..


----------



## ya_rus (4 Мар 2016)

Ну и я пару фраз. MAN снимаю шляпу! В остальном скучно и не интересно!


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

. Согласен...


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2016)

glory (04.03.2016, 15:24) писал:


> Семенов, кстати, пишет о неполном нажатии как о результате штриха исполнения, производное от следования характеру...


Это Вы у него где-то между строк прочитали? Мне лично думается, что всё как раз наоборот - это штрих является результатом воздействия на кнопки и мех.
glory (04.03.2016, 15:24) писал:


> И мало ли что кто напишет. Вон в первом такте репетиции одним пальцем исполняются, наверно для лучшего контроля за нажатием..


Какие репетиции? А Вы повторяющиеся четвертные аккорды разными пальцами играете что ли, особенно когда темп "не спеша"?

P.S. У меня психика в порядке. Если я немного и обижаюсь иногда, то чаще за других, не за себя. Потому и пишу неинтересные, скучные вещи.


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

MAN (04.03.2016, 17:18) писал:


> Какие репетиции? А Вы повторяющиеся четвертные аккорды разными пальцами играете что ли, особенно когда темп "не спеша"?


Вы знаете повторяищиеся аккорды, звуки независимо от темпа называются репетициями. И по школе их положено играть чередуя пальцы, для более четкого штриха. Во всяком случае три четверти назад, еще в школе,  меня так учили... 
А что касается чтения между строк, то давайте вместе почитаем... Цитаты из цитаты...
...данная система клавиатуры изначально сконструирована для исполнения танцевальной или песенной музыки, она как бы выполняет функцию аккомпанирующей группы оркестра... ( это не характер?)
...для исполнения более активного фундаментального звучания басов исполнители пользуются кистевыми ударами по клавишам... ( а нет вообще впечатления что скатано у пианистов? по клавишам... Вдумайтесь, ребёнок которому говорят,- " не отрывай пальцев от клавиатуры, потеряешься! Интенсивно извлекает звук КИСТЕВЫМИ ударами... Ну да бог  ним...)
...аккорды в танцевальной музыке звучат легко и коротко... (это тоже не характер)...
А как Вы читаете?


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

MAN, уважаемый! Есть предложение. Давайте будем  закругляться... А то действительно пол форума стошнит...


----------



## vev (4 Мар 2016)

*glory*, чиста пять копеек вставлю... Берём мюзет с практически полностью выпадающей второй долей и акцентированной третьей и имеем описанный эффект управления громкостью...


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Ну-уу и?... Как минимум я рад за Вас... А как максимум это тоже движение от характера  к средству... 
Или получается, берем любую трехдольную пьесу, играем описанным Вами способом, внимательно следя за недожатием - получаем мюзет?


----------



## ya_rus (4 Мар 2016)

MAN (04.03.2016, 17:18) писал:


> P.S. У меня психика в порядке. Если я немного и обижаюсь иногда, то чаще за других, не за себя. Потому и пишу неинтересные, скучные вещи.


Я и не думаю, что со здоровьем у Вас не в порядке!И пишите по делу, а не осыпаете всех шелухой! Я об обстановке на форуме. Всегда найдутся любители любую фразу из разговора довести до абсурда, тем более если не им предназначено. Я понимаю, что везде демократия, но прежде нужно некоторым товарищам прежде обращаться к проверенному и достоверному источнику информации, а потом уже вываливать своё соображение по теме.


----------



## glory (4 Мар 2016)

Ничего не понял... Это вы о себе?. ..шелухой... ..не им предназначено...прежде нужно некоторым товарищам прежде...Маэстро, кроме недожима учитесь и мысли связно излагать. Пригодится...


----------



## hovrin120 (4 Мар 2016)

Ребята вот интересная информация.

*Атака звука* Атака звука на баяне - это момент раскачивания металлической пластинки (голоса) до определенного состояния, то есть до появления 
качественного звука. Способ раскачивания голоса обуславливает 
спецефический характер атаки. При _мягкой атаке_ голос раскачивается постепенно за счет медленного открытия клапана и 
одновременного увеличения давления в меховой камере. Возможно и 
"опережающее" открытие клапана, которое, как правило, применяется только
в начале музыкального построения или после паузы. При _твердой атаке_ голос раскачивается моментально за счет предварительного создания 
давления в меховой камере и быстрого открытия клапана (медленное 
открытие клапана в сочетании с предварительным давлением не позволяет 
достичь при атаке необходимого качественного уровня звука). 
Скорость открытия клапана связана с определенной манерой воздействия на клавишу - с так называемым туше. Трудность классификации 
туше сопряжена с различным звуковым результатом, получаемым при 
одинаковом движении пальца и дифференцированных движениях меха. Но если 
представить давление в меховой камере неизменным, то можно вывести два 
основных способа пальцевого воздействия на клавишу, связанных с 
медленным или быстрым открытием клапана, - это _нажим_ (движение пальца с площади клавиши) и _удар_ (движение пальца с расстояния от клавиши). Как нажим, так и удар 
наиболее точно соответствуют медленному и быстрому открытию клапана. 
Классификация способов прикосновения, предложенная П. Гвоздевым [1, 15],
является, на наш взгляд, нецелесообразной, поскольку в ней, наряду с 
основными способами (нажимом и ударом), выделяются приемы туше, которые 
либо оказываются производными от основных способов (легкий пальцевой 
удар, толчок), либо совпадают с характерными приёмами звукоизвлечения 
(глиссандо).
Встречающееся в баянной методической литературе так 
называемое "неполное туше", связанное с частичным открытием клапана, 
влияет на специфику основной части звука, а способы соответствующего 
воздействия на клавишу - неполный нажим или легкий пальцевой удар - 
можно считать разновидностями основных видов туше.


----------



## glory (5 Мар 2016)

Да все правильно, грамотно и, я бы сказал, досконально...
Но здесь рассматривается звукоизвлечение в совершенстве, в абсолютной форме. 
А мы по поводу чего копья ломали? Неисправный "Рубин" и "Школа игры на баяне" для детей...


----------



## hovrin120 (5 Мар 2016)

Когда нужно по характеру произведения нажимаю бас легко и коротко, но если при этом недожимать  звучания вообще не будет, или будет искаженное.


----------



## glory (5 Мар 2016)

В общем у нас получился обзор научной работы "Некоторые актуальные вопросы влияния звуковых волн язычковых пневматических музыкальных инструментов на особи женского пола парнокопытных животных". т.е."Нафига козе баян"...
А между тем, хочу напомнить, мы находимся в теме "Продам баян Рубин-6".  Который уже давно продан...
Может модераторы как-то приведут все это к общему знаменателю. Закроют тему например. А я бы ещё и вытер все что наваяли не по теме... Дабы не смущать...


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2016)

glory (04.03.2016, 18:02) писал:


> Вы знаете повторяищиеся аккорды, звуки независимо от темпа называются репетициями. И по школе их положено играть чередуя пальцы, для более четкого штриха. Во всяком случае три четверти назад, еще в школе,  меня так учили...


Ну тогда извините неуча, я готовые аккорды на левой клавиатуре чаще всего по-дилетантски вторым пальцем нажимаю. А уж касаемо аккордов на правой (или выборке), то беря там один и тот же аккорд более одного раза подряд, тем более не усматриваю никакой надобности непременно менять на нём пальцы.
glory (04.03.2016, 18:21) писал:


> MAN, уважаемый! Есть предложение. Давайте будем  закругляться...


Ну и? Сделали такое предложение, а сами настрочили после этого четыре поста с разъяснениями про козу и связность изложения. Ай, молодца! Лихо! Однако, как же Вас понять, милейший?


----------



## glory (9 Мар 2016)

Наша пестня хороша...
Милейший, не передергивайте... Понятно,  что аккорды на готовом, Вы же именно такой пример привели...
Ну и на сим умолкаю...


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2016)

glory (09.03.2016, 12:18) писал:


> Милейший, не передергивайте... Понятно,  что аккорды на готовом, Вы же именно такой пример привели...


Помилуйте, любезнейший, я ничего и не передёргиваю. Пример я приводил из "Современной школы игры на баяне" В. Семёнова именно с готовым аккомпанементом. А Вы изволили "проехаться" катком Вашей бесспорной компетентности по указанной профессором аппликатуре, в соответствии с которой бас рекомендовано нажимать 3-им пальцем, а аккорд 2-ым и безо всякого чередования ("мало ли что кто напишет" в буквальном Вашем выражении).
glory (04.03.2016, 18:02) писал:


> а нет вообще впечатления что скатано у пианистов? по клавишам...


А Вы, как я понимаю, предлагаете клавиатуры баяна называть как-то иначе? Может быть кнопкиатурами?
А с грифом как быть, чтобы никто не подумал, будто скатано у струнников?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (11 Мар 2016)

Как же все разрослось то. А начиналось с того,что мой мой друг попросил продать баян. Ау ? Модераторы ? Тема была о продаже баяна. Баян давно продан. Предлагаю закрыть вопрос.


----------



## vev (11 Мар 2016)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Как же все разросоль то. А начиналось с того,что мой мой друг попросил продать баян. Ау ? Модераторы ? Тема была о продаже баяна. Баян давно продан. Предлагаю закрыть вопрос.


Закрыть то нивапрос, а смысл? 

Форум, вроде для того и существует, чтобы обсуждения обсуждать. Закрывать, удалять, переносить стоит тогда, когда что-то где-то нарушает правила форума. Что такого в данном обсуждении нарушено?

Glory предлагает закрыть и вытереть. На каком основании? Из-за желания Glory? А если кто пожелает его сообщения тереть?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (11 Мар 2016)

Для обсуждения иных вопросов есть  другие разделы. А в этой ветке разговор о купле- продаже. Ну и куда это все занесло? Я не против разговоров,но для этого есть соответствующие места


----------

